# 1985 Trek 720 Touring



## sworley (Oct 9, 2020)

Here's my latest project, a 1985 (1984 frame build) Trek 720 touring bike. I have been in the market for a touring bike again after I sold my Panasonic Pro Touring a few years ago (instantly regretted selling it but it went to a friend who appreciates it, so all is well). I also had a 1998 Trek 520 from age 12-18 that I rode the wheels off of so I do like a good touring bike. This one showed up nearby for a semi-reasonable price. A little on the high side when factoring in actual usable parts but far less than that '71 Paramount I was eyeing, haha! 

These are highly regarded for their touring characteristics and build quality. They feature extremely long chainstays for stability and to avoid foot/pedal strikes with the panniers when loaded. They also feature 531 tubing and were handbuilt in Waterloo, Wisconsin. Although this one is decaled as an '85 model, these frames stopped production in 1984.

The plan is to get rid of the worn, grimy and mismatched parts and add some quality and correct parts befitting of such a rig. About the only parts that will stay will be the headset, front derailleur, handlebars, shifters and crankset/BB.


----------



## sworley (Oct 9, 2020)

Some of the first replacement parts arrived and just threw them on for mockup. The bike will be torn down to the frame, washed and waxed this fall/winter.
Shimano MC-70 cantilever brakes were factory correct for this bike, high quality, and were a matched set, replacing the Shimano LX/Suntour combo that was on there. 
Shimano Dura Ace hubs laced to Mavic Open Pro rims were the tried and true wheelset of choice for me. A little on the weight weenie side but I will only be doing light/credit card touring.


----------



## sworley (Oct 9, 2020)

It's rare when my scarce parts box actually turns up anything usable but I was able to find these Dura Ace pedals and *GASP* non-aero Shimano brake levers to use for this. 

I also sourced a correct Trek 720 chainstay protector from VeloCals out of Texas. 

Lastly, I have a 27.2 fluted SR seatpost coming next week and that brings us up to date. Thanks for reading!


----------



## sworley (Oct 15, 2020)

Further torn down and ready for cleaning and waxing. Will pull the fork and headset for repacking, too. 

Last weekend I visited the bicycle collective in Cedar Rapids and that yielded a tall Nitto stem, vintage panniers and Dia-Compe non-aero brake levers for this project.


----------



## aloisiojones (Oct 25, 2020)

What a terrific project a 1200 Touring ... great work there!


----------



## fatbike (Oct 25, 2020)

sworley said:


> Here's my latest project, a 1985 (1984 frame build) Trek 720 touring bike. I have been in the market for a touring bike again after I sold my Panasonic Pro Touring a few years ago (instantly regretted selling it but it went to a friend who appreciates it, so all is well). I also had a 1998 Trek 520 from age 12-18 that I rode the wheels off of so I do like a good touring bike. This one showed up nearby for a semi-reasonable price. A little on the high side when factoring in actual usable parts but far less than that '71 Paramount I was eyeing, haha!
> 
> These are highly regarded for their touring characteristics and build quality. They feature extremely long chainstays for stability and to avoid foot/pedal strikes with the panniers when loaded. They also feature 531 tubing and were handbuilt in Waterloo, Wisconsin. Although this one is decaled as an '85 model, these frames stopped production in 1984.
> 
> ...



Frame bosses, are they fitted for 27" or 700c wheels?


----------



## fatbike (Oct 25, 2020)

sworley said:


> Some of the first replacement parts arrived and just threw them on for mockup. The bike will be torn down to the frame, washed and waxed this fall/winter.
> Shimano MC-70 cantilever brakes were factory correct for this bike, high quality, and were a matched set, replacing the Shimano LX/Suntour combo that was on there.
> Shimano Dura Ace hubs laced to Mavic Open Pro rims were the tried and true wheelset of choice for me. A little on the weight weenie side but I will only be doing light/credit card touring.
> 
> ...



That answered my question, frame brake bosses are for a 27" wheel, hard to find a good solution with a 700c because canti brakes typically cant reach and the frames are not always wide enough to make anything work, it is a headache. May have to cut those bosses off and use standard calipers.


----------



## sworley (Oct 25, 2020)

The 720 was a curious rig made only a few years. I believe the earliest models were 700c but later ones switched to 27”. The thought being (back then) that 27” tires and tubes would be more readily available in remote locations. 

The MC 70 (deerhead XT) brakes were stock throughout the years and should be adjustable to account for 700c, I think/hope.


----------



## sworley (Nov 22, 2020)

A little more progress on this, triple waxed the frame and fork and began to hang some parts on it. 

Much of my progress since the last post has been in sourcing parts, at this point I should have pretty much everything. The hardest part to find was the Dura Ace 7700 long cage rear derailleur.

I’m just pacing myself at this point, after all this was supposed to be a winter project!


----------



## Maxacceleration (Nov 22, 2020)

Nice refresh sworley. I am glad to see a shorter/taller stem is gong to be used (?). Your original position was definitely roadie, and less touring.
The cockpit (shelf) looks better now for touring! I always set my shelf level from bars to hoods with the height & length of the stem locating my shelf/cockpit. Its get taller the older I get! lol
Nice long frame _and_ integral seatpost clamp.


----------



## sworley (Nov 22, 2020)

Thanks for the kind words, @Maxacceleration! The seatpost will likely still go up a little bit before I actually ride it but I was feeling self conscience about that stem. It's bottomed out in the fork but still really high I felt. I am getting to the point where comfort is getting to be more of a priority, though!


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 22, 2020)

Coming along nicely !!!!


----------



## sworley (Jun 22, 2021)

I finally got this one buttoned up and took it for a maiden voyage on the Root River trail network of Lanesboro, MN, which I grew up riding on. My wife's Cannondale Topstone is also pictured. 




Today I got another 720. A local sale, the guy bought it recently thinking it was a 19''. It's a 22.5'' (bottom), mine is a 21'' (top). I think I will evaluate which one fits me better and swap some parts around. I'm 5'8'' with a 30'' inseam so I could go either way, really.


----------



## Cooper S. (Jun 22, 2021)

I would’ve considered swapping the cantis for v brakes, but if it works for you


----------



## sworley (Sep 15, 2021)

I did end up swapping over to the bigger frame, I did not like how the 21'' headtube was so small. Standover might be right on the verge for me but should work fine enough. Next month I'll be taking this on a biking trip in its native Madison, WI. Can't wait to get some miles on this and drink some Spotted Cow!


----------

